# Another bad outcome..:(



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Today I got home in the afternoon and noticed that Brandi wasn't with the rest of the herd at the fence where they all gather when they see me. I looked around the pen and spotted her towards the back..I went out there to check on her and saw a pair of feet sticking out. I panicked because I assumed the head was back like on Allie's kid. I went in..the head was right there but there was NO way this kid was coming out. I couldn't even get a hand in there. We took her to the vet and he tried to get the kid out (the kid had died, the sack was broken when I found her). Thankfully my friend went with me and she held the goat while I stayed out front with the kids. The vet comes up and says "I have bad news, I can't get the baby out and now her uterus is ruptured"...so I told him to go ahead and euthanize her. I just don't have the funds to spend hundreds of dollars to save her. She was just too small to get the baby out and there wasn't room for the vet's hands to get in there and pull the baby out. I'm pretty bummed out about this. It was pretty disturbing when you consider some of the details that I'm not including here because I don't want to upset people or have people think badly of me. So now I have 2 does left to kid and I'm hoping all goes smoothly with them. I think it will. One is a 2nd freshener and the other is regular sized pygmy and her twin sister had no trouble kidding. Plus I have Brandi's half sister/cousin and she's just as small as Brandi. I'm afraid to ever breed her. I'm thinking of selling her to a pet home so she doesn't get accidentally bred here. Thanks for listening all. RIP Brandi and her kid..not sure if there was another in there since we never got the first one out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe I am sorry :hug:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!!! Sending a big hug your way!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww gee Im sorry Dixiegirl, but you did what you had to do. :hug: 
No one here is going to think badly of you.
We've all had to make hard choices, we cant save everyone. Hang in there honey, the rest will go better.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had a very bad year myself, and I understand how you must feel. It's such a shameful upsetting feeling, thinking that you must be doing something wrong, and afraid to share all the problems you've had or having for fear of others thinking badly of you. I know how it feels...

We're here for you, just like everyone was here for me. Goats can really break your heart sometimes..


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Brandi. I know how you feel, and you made the right choice. I can imagine what all happened because the vet trying to get my doe's baby out wasn't the most gentle with the forceps (and I imagine that's why we had the ruptured uterus). Hated the whole thing and wish I would have had him euthanize her right then and there instead of putting her through it all. I think most, if not all, does die after a ruptured uterus within a day or two. Mine did. I think you definitely made the right decision. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking  You did all that you could do for her. I've not had to experience this yet, but I can imagine it's extremely stressing, and my heart is with you. 
RIP Brandi.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for all that you had to deal with. It must be horrible but I agree with the others you xox do the right thing Hun you saved her from more agonizing pain but easing the pain right then I assume she was a Pygmy? Was she bred to a Pygmy? Hang in here.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Don't ever think anyone on here is going to look at you badly when you have a kidding tragedy. I've learned in breeding goats, and from the experiences of many very experienced breeders....that there is plenty of death to be had in kidding even when you do everything right. I feel miserably guilty when I lose a newborn or a young kid even when I try my hardest to save them. I second guess myself, wonder if I did something trying to save them that actually killed them, etc. We can only do the best we can and I think your decision to euthanize her then and there instead of put her through the pain of an attempted recovery (which would have a very poor chance of her surviving anyways) was very responsible of you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for that happening to you. I think it has just been a bad year for all of us. I know it will get better just keep your head up and love on all the ones you still have. Things will get better.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry too, you do what has to be done. It sounds like letting her go was the right thing to do. Sometimes it is the very kindest thing you can do, it is the last gift you can give them. No more pain. Hugs to you and yours.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss... i hope things go better now


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all..

I do feel like I made the right decision. I can't imagine that a ruptured uterus is an easy thing to recover from...not to mention the costs associated with the surgery. 

I don't really have a big problem with sharing the disturbing part, I just don't want to upset more sensitive members, so I'll skip it. I will say that it involved the suggestion of a c-section and me feeling like crap because I didn't have $350 to do it and didn't feel like it made sense to spend that much on a $75 goat, which made me feel even worse because I was putting a price on her life. I really thought that getting the baby out would save her..it was while attempting to get the baby out that her uterus ruptured. 

I can't help but feel responsible because I should have known that a 3 month old doeling could get pregnant. I was under the impression that they didn't start heats til around 4 months, but I was wrong. She was extra small too..like under 50lbs even pregnant (I carried her, I can't carry a 50lb feed sack) and 18 inches at the withers when I measured her for the NMGA. Her mother is a medium sized mix..probably some nigerian in there and not sure what else, and her father was a teeny little nigerian dwarf. The father was a dairy mix with some nubian in there and I'm not sure what else, medium sized, but he's young so he may not be full grown..that compounded the problem. Still not sure what to do about her half sister who's just as tiny. I don't even know if it's safe to breed her to a tiny buck. I may ask the people across the street if they'd like to have her..they just have 2 pet wethers, so there's no risk of accidental breeding there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

At the end of the day you have to make the right decisions for you. We can all talk about what we have done, the experienced folks on the site can advise you, but you still have to make the decision. No one should judge you for that as it would vary for all of us.

I think finding a pet home with no chance of breeding is a good idea. It's very responsible to do that considering what happened with your other doe.

Sending hugs - I know the guilt of loss can be very tough! :hug:


----------



## Sadie&Ginger (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Through our move we had to keep our two nubians with family and they picked up some sort of sickness that killed them both. It was really bad and it happened so fast... the first one died before we could do anything, the second one was showing the exact same signs and went down on us, so with our permission the person keeping her put her down for us. It's a hard thing to do, but it's better than letting them suffer :sigh:


----------

